# post up ur bike hear



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

put pics of ur bike hear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 17 2009, 03:23 AM~14214670
> *put pics of ur bike hear
> *


WHY?? YOU POST UP A PIC UF UR BIKE! ITS SPELLED *HERE* NOT* HEAR*!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2009, 10:36 AM~14216172
> *WHY?? YOU POST UP A PIC UF UR BIKE!  ITS SPELLED HERE NOT HEAR!
> *


:roflmao: maybe ear??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 09:39 AM~14216195
> *:roflmao: maybe ear??
> *


ur right maybe


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 17 2009, 02:23 AM~14214670
> *put pics of ur bike hear
> *


instant phailure


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dangerous. Make Over in the making. :biggrin: 









Deep Brown. New Look Next Year. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 11:41 AM~14218071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs more sissybar and seatpan!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's a picture of this kid's bike:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

yup thats my bike i had a ques. wat should i name it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing with the word twisted in it. That shit is played out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the obsession
the wonder
definition of me
defined


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

then wat would be a good name for it


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

then wat would be a good name for it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Name it after you club

"Majestic"


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

my son's first bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 08:45 PM~14277835
> *Name it after you clun
> 
> "Majestic"
> *


CLUN HUH?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice bike this my 1st bike 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 23 2009, 09:51 PM~14277895
> *CLUN HUH?
> *


proofreadowned


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

my shit.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

come on post up ur bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14279663
> *nice
> *


Thanks. Im thinking of getting some more twisted stuff.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

aa


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 10:26 PM~14279850
> *Thanks. Im thinking of getting some more twisted stuff.
> *


how bout a horn


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:29 PM~14277650
> *Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats prolly an alien face in the tank so I would name it

"allienated" or however the fuck you write that


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

its a skull


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 24 2009, 02:53 AM~14280952
> *its a skull
> *


fuck that :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 24 2009, 02:39 AM~14280929
> *how bout a horn
> *


dats a good idea.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 23 2009, 09:01 PM~14278012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hella clean huh?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH   IS THAT SHOW CHROME ON THE CUSTOM NON TWISTED PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14283027
> *HELL YEAH    IS THAT SHOW CHROME ON THE CUSTOM NON TWISTED PARTS :cheesy:
> *


simon.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

KEWL :cheesy:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

its okay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 10:36 PM~14278427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see a problem with a stock bike. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Imma call it "most hated" for obvious reasons.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

ya i can see y


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YEA ITS A SKULL N THE TANK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 02:24 PM~14284724
> *Imma call it "most hated" for obvious reasons.
> *


I LIKE YOUR GHOST MURALS ON IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 04:10 PM~14286349
> *I LIKE YOUR GHOST MURALS ON IT
> *


The competition doesnt.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14278427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much ? :cheesy:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

im thinking of readuing it and put murals all over the bike but itll take a whill till i get the money


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 04:41 PM~14286657
> *The competition doesnt.
> *


Y U HATING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 24 2009, 04:57 PM~14286779
> *Y U HATING
> *


whatchu takmbout willis?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

so wat u think off my first bike any ideas i should put in it


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

aa


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres my bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 05:41 PM~14286657
> *The competition doesnt.
> *


I GUESS THEY DONT LIKE THE GOLD PLATED INNER TUBES TOO HUH


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

20' street


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice how much was the mural


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

$15$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 11:27 PM~14291255
> *I GUESS THEY DONT LIKE THE GOLD PLATED INNER TUBES TOO HUH
> *


Im telling you, dey always find a reason to hate on it. :dunno: They dont believe me when I tell them I aired up the tires with air imported from france.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 AM~14291659
> *nice how much was the mural
> *


$15


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

who did it for u can u hook it up


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

its in modesto are u close..its a homie that does it on the side


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YA I LIVE N DELANO


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

koo he did al my airbrushing even my pedal car hes cheap and good


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

do u know how much he will charge for some airbrush fenders


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

depends wat u want on them hes doin mine rite now


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

like skulls and all those good things


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

im not sure al ask tho


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

can u give me his # and name


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

wats his#


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

come on post up bike


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

Planning to do tank work


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's an older pic With old mirrors and no ipod


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

oops


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:34 AM~14291701
> *Im telling you, dey always find a reason to hate on it.  :dunno: They dont believe me when I tell them I aired up the tires with air imported from france.
> *


 :roflmao: 

I HEAR WHAT YOU SAYING BROTHA  IS IT TRUE WHAT I HEARD ABOUT THE SPOKES :0 ABOUT THEM BEING MADE OUT OF REAL METAL FROM THE UFO THAT CRASHED ON ROSEWELL :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just some of mine


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice biks keep it up


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> I think thats prolly an alien face in the tank so I would name it
> 
> hears my bike


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:29 PM~14277650
> *Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> 
> 
> ...


a


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

and its a skull in the tank


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 25 2009, 12:19 PM~14295482
> *and its a skull in the tank
> *


yes


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> > Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2009, 01:59 PM~14295934
> *yes
> *


LOL


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

i dont get it (((((((((( (YES))))))


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2009, 11:10 AM~14294938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You got a name for it yet?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

still not to sher if i should call it majestic but what u got


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice bikes


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

If I post my bike will u put it in lowrider magazine ? :biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

ya sher Y not ? LOL


----------



## tattootech (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice bikes!!!!!


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CAN I POST MY BIKE HEAR?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2009, 03:43 PM~14315970
> *CAN I POST MY BIKE HEAR?
> *


no, not hear or over thur :biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YA U CAN


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YA


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 27 2009, 04:33 PM~14315662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one over thear


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Come one guys guve the kid a break. sure his spelling is shit but we all do it here and there. ahahahaah Keep on truckin lil homie. :biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YUP THATS RIte


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14318989
> *Come one guys guve the kid a break. sure his spelling is shit but we all do it here and there. ahahahaah Keep on truckin lil homie. :biggrin:
> *


talk to him aye.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

a how many bikes you have in you'r club socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 12:22 AM~14319163
> *a how many bikes you have in you'r club socios
> *


We have about 7. How many you guys got?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

around 20+


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 12:26 AM~14319189
> *around 20+
> *


Any pics?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

sorry i dont no how and im on moblie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 12:33 AM~14319226
> *sorry i dont no how and im on moblie
> *


How many of them bikes are street custom bikes?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

im not 2 sher how do u tell when a bike is stock mild full custom or semi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14319250
> *im not 2 sher how do u tell when a bike is stock mild full custom or semi
> *


How many of them are going to be at the show in Fresno?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

im going to try to take at least 10+


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 12:42 AM~14319273
> *im going to try to take at least 10+
> *


Do any of those bikes have any bondo on them or any kinds of modifications?


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## BigEddie (Mar 7, 2008)

hey whats up my name is Eddie here is a pic of my bike and im also from Delano


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

FOOL WATS UP ITS JORGE FROM MAJESTICS


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2009, 12:46 AM~14319290
> *Do any of those bikes have any bondo on them or any kinds of modifications?
> *


ya around 7 r bondo


----------



## BigEddie (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 11:14 AM~14320818
> *FOOL WATS UP ITS JORGE FROM MAJESTICS
> *



hey bro


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Jun 27 2009, 05:51 PM~14316350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS A MOBLIE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2009, 09:21 PM~14323403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> WHATS A MOBLIE?
> *


a mobile is an old school way of saying cell phone. :biggrin: 
hints tupac

"They get jelous when they see you with your mobile phone."


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

UP A ARTIstics DO U NO WHO CHROMES PARTS AND TO CHROM SOME RIMS IT'S $ 60


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14324007
> *UP A ARTIstics DO U NO WHO CHROMES PARTS AND TO CHROM SOME RIMS IT'S $ 60
> *


yeah chrome shops


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 08:30 PM~14324016
> *yeah chrome shops
> *


  Good lookin out.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 09:21 PM~14323947
> *a mobile is an old school way of saying cell phone. :biggrin:
> hints tupac
> 
> ...


 :uh: FOO I KNOW WHAT A MOBILE IS

BUT WTF IS A MOBLIE? 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 28 2009, 09:29 PM~14324007
> *UP A ARTIstics DO U NO WHO CHROMES PARTS AND TO CHROM SOME RIMS IT'S $ 60
> *


YEAH THE FIRST ONE


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

wat u mean the first 1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 02:11 AM~14326033
> *wat u mean the first 1
> *


Ask some of your club members where they get there stuff chromed. Im sure they can assist you being that they are local.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

ya thats true ill just go to FRESNO CA and get them chromed there


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

O YA & ABOUT NAMEING MY BIKE I THOGHT OF MIDNIGHT KREEPER LET ME KNOW WAT U THINK


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:29 PM~14277650
> *Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> 
> 
> ...


my bike


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my shits bangin on urs Raul!


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2009, 12:26 AM~14326093
> *my shits bangin on urs Raul!
> 
> 
> ...


a u got that off a lowrider bike website


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2009, 12:26 AM~14326093
> *my shits bangin on urs Raul!
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:27 AM~14326100
> *a u got that off a lowrider bike website
> *


no i didnt, thats from a photoshoot i did for lowrider magazine :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2009, 12:26 AM~14326093
> *my shits bangin on urs Raul!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2009, 12:27 AM~14326101
> *  :cheesy:
> *


YA :twak:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:24 AM~14326088
> *my bike
> *


so should i name it midnight kreeper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, I see.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ull c it in there on the next issue :cheesy:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

so shoul i its the blue bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:32 AM~14326117
> *YA  :twak:
> *


 :uh: heres my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:35 AM~14326134
> *so shoul i its the blue bike
> *


does your bike really creep around at midnight? :dunno:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2009, 12:35 AM~14326136
> *:uh: heres my bike
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2009, 12:36 AM~14326142
> *does your bike really creep around at midnight?  :dunno:
> *


YUP ALL NIGHT EVERY DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:37 AM~14326146
> *YUP ALL NIGHT EVERY DAY
> *


any pics of that? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 02:33 AM~14326123
> *so should i name it midnight kreeper
> *


thats a good name I like it but spell it

"Midnight Creeper"


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2009, 12:39 AM~14326151
> *any pics of that?  :dunno:
> *


the blue bike


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:40 AM~14326161
> *thats a good name I like it but spell it
> 
> "Midnight Creeper"
> *


thanks & for correcting my spelling


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 01:44 AM~14326171
> *thanks & for correcting  my spelling
> *



" MAJESTIC WORLD "


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 29 2009, 09:29 AM~14328024
> *" MAJESTIC WORLD "
> *


is that a name for my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:10 PM~14330099
> *
> *


 :biggrin: to smart for this


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YA IV BEEN TRIKED BEFORE I NO HOW TO EXIT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

MY NEWPHEWS BIKES I JUST FINISHED UP


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

KOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 03:35 PM~14330341
> *YA IV BEEN TRIKED BEFORE I NO HOW TO EXIT
> *


shut down your comp?


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

NO REMEMBER IM ON A PHONE I JUST have to press cose


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

YA


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres a pic of my bike i know it looks like dirt rite know but wait tell i'm done with it :biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

GAY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 29 2009, 11:32 PM~14337558
> *heres a pic of my bike i know it looks like dirt rite know but wait tell i'm done with it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Conterder for b.o.t.y will be at denver to quilify!!!


----------



## mflores57 (Mar 10, 2008)

there goes a few pics of my bike ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mflores57_@Jun 30 2009, 04:54 PM~14343888
> *there goes a few pics of my bike ...
> 
> 
> ...



looks kind of like mine but ur paint work n the costum work is better!


----------



## mflores57 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 30 2009, 07:57 PM~14343922
> *looks kind of like mine but ur paint work n the costum work is better!
> *


post some pics of urs i wanna check it out homie


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mflores57_@Jun 30 2009, 05:01 PM~14343959
> *post some pics of urs i wanna check it out homie
> *


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mflores57_@Jun 30 2009, 04:54 PM~14343888
> *there goes a few pics of my bike ...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE SKULL AND ARMS N UR BIKE MADE OF BC IF U SEE MY BIKE HAS A SKULL TO


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:29 PM~14277650
> *Here's a picture of this kid's bike:
> 
> 
> ...


SEE


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 30 2009, 06:42 PM~14344974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

so should i name my bike midnight creeper or bone collector or let me know what u got its the blue bike


----------



## mflores57 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 1 2009, 04:28 AM~14348831
> *so should i name my bike midnight creeper or bone collector or let me know what u got its the blue bike
> *




midnight creeper   ..........................wat u think i should name my bike?? i was thinkin somethin like "Rolling Death" or somethin like that


----------



## mflores57 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 30 2009, 09:29 PM~14344829
> *WHAT IS THE SKULL AND ARMS N UR BIKE MADE OF BC IF U SEE MY BIKE HAS A SKULL TO
> *



alabastrite


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my nephews bikes i just finished this saturday


----------



## mflores57 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 1 2009, 11:42 AM~14350360
> *my nephews bikes i just finished this saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit is hot man


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mflores57_@Jul 1 2009, 05:17 AM~14349168
> *midnight creeper     ..........................wat u think i should name my bike?? i was thinkin somethin like "Rolling Death" or somethin like that
> *


ANY MORE ideas


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

NICE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 13 2009, 06:04 PM~14462044
> *NICE
> *


THANXS HOMEY ILL POST MORE UPDATES SOON STILL HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DU TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cool bike homie like the skull tank, and about the name if you call it Majestic just get the ok from the club because i know back in the day over here they didnt like members to name their bikes after the club but times might be different now.

good luck with your bike thou looking real good !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@Jul 14 2009, 12:13 AM~14465251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you took best of show at BLVD ACES? I didnt even know you placed. I didnt place.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

THEN Y DO U HAVE BEST N SHOW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 16 2009, 03:49 PM~14495155
> *THEN Y DO U HAVE BEST N SHOW
> *


BECAUSE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ! *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my bike  SICK AZTECA


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

BLVD '52


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

NICE AS BIKES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good topic


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 11:44 PM~14509273
> *good topic
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill post my bike here when it getts its paint and re assembled.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

Still working on it!!


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14520991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## rollerz09 (Apr 1, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY SFV ...**GARFIELD**


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

KOOL


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

my trailer queen, 3 time european champ  




























should take her out more often before retirement...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14506472
> *BLVD '52
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14506472
> *BLVD '52
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I WISH I HAD A BIKE I COULD PUT IN HERE


----------



## wero (Jul 20, 2009)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wero (Jul 20, 2009)

My bikes not much but its what igot im still working on it!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

for sale $500 ObO OR TRADE FOR A SET OF 13"S W/TIRES AN KNOCK OFFS




























I'LL EVEN TOSS IT THE CHROME FRAME NO COST


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@Jul 14 2009, 12:13 AM~14465251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Sickk bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: I really love this topic right hear!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 So.. here's mine right thur!!!  




























<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>LuxuriouS</span> Montréal


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres one of my creations







:wave:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

to let people know im majastics bike club just made a new acount forgot my password so now im majestics delano


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 31 2009, 11:18 PM~14644103
> *Heres one of my creations
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Heres one of my creations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks Paule


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres another creation







:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 12:23 PM~14646564
> *Heres another creation
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

My daughters bike , this one was on the plaque for Street Low Antioch 08'


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

If you like Purple


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14646832
> *My daughters bike , this one was on the plaque for Street Low Antioch 08'
> 
> 
> ...


I like this bike.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

My Tangel Low


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 11:23 AM~14646564
> *Heres another creation
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss48/pu...pg?t=1249261707


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

what do u think i should name my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 2 2009, 08:11 PM~14654337
> *what do u think i should name my bike
> *


BUTTSECKS


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss48/pu...00/lowrider.jpg


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 06:11 PM~14654341
> *BUTTSECKS
> *


what


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> My Tangel Low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ! *
> 
> 
> looking good !


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 12:31 PM~14646874
> *My Tangel Low
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is clean


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 PM~14278427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

wats x2 mean


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 01:08 PM~14694713
> *wats x2 mean
> *


X2 MEANS U THINK THE SAME OR SAY THE SAME...SAYIN ME TOO ME 2!


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont get it too


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

o ok i see now x2


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 PM~14698631
> *o ok i see now x2
> *


X2(ME TOO) :0 :0 :0


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 11:05 AM~14693491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool forks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 7 2009, 12:22 AM~14700623
> *cool forks
> *


thanxs homey


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 10:06 PM~14708165
> *thanxs homey
> *


NO PROB HOMEY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shit i wanna make it a 3wheeler now and puit a pump on it to fuck around


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ha ha nice


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

My daughter's bike :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

u should get the twisted down crown and it will look tight but still loking good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 01:26 PM~14646847
> *If you like Purple
> 
> 
> ...


nice...purpls is a good color
here's mine


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 09:26 AM~14645949
> *:thumbsup: Thanks Paule
> *


NO PROBLEM !

YOU KNOW I WANT THE ORANGE BIKE DADDY O.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh here's what it looks like now...










and this is my other bike


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 8 2009, 11:49 AM~14711475
> *oh here's what it looks like now...
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 8 2009, 04:13 PM~14712477
> *nice bikes :thumbsup:
> *


thanx...i tried.... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 8 2009, 01:02 AM~14709436
> *u should get the twisted down crown and it will look tight but still loking good
> *


SO WHATS THE NAME OF YOUR BIKE?


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I NEED A TURN TABLE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 12:31 PM~14646874
> *My Tangel Low
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

http://i32.tinypic.com/f9icms.jpg
does anyone know who's bike this is??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

is a bike in progress worthy of posting in here?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 13 2009, 05:27 PM~14761884
> *is a bike in progress worthy of posting in here?
> *


ANYTHIGN CAN BE POSTED...AS LONG AS THEYRE BIKES!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cool cool heres the bike. its a 1979 shwinn sting ray










it may have some twisted grips soon. depends on the money.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigEddie_@Jun 28 2009, 10:17 AM~14320552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie dats a hard ass bike.. If u ever wanna sell it hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 9 2009, 05:45 PM~14719154
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/f9icms.jpg
> does anyone know who's bike this is??
> *


This would be mine


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@Jul 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14465312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that green bike is clean like the custom parts


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 8 2009, 11:38 PM~14715131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

My shit...


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 01:10 PM~14330099
> *
> *


 :banghead: That was good. you got me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15020488
> *:banghead:  That was good. you got me.
> *


Sweet 2 months later and Im still getin fools. :biggrin:


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 08:08 PM~15020549
> *Sweet 2 months later and Im still getin fools. :biggrin:
> *


Whatever!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

I clicked on that shit and didn't know what the fuck happened til I clicked on it a second time. :banghead:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

HA HA THAT'S FUNNY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Sep 8 2009, 10:37 PM~15021049
> *HA HA THAT'S FUNNY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Sep 8 2009, 08:37 PM~15021049
> *HA HA THAT'S FUNNY
> *


 :|


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 30 2009, 06:30 PM~14344839
> *SEE
> *



HEY MAN YOU GOT A NAME FOR BIKE YET?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Munchie (Nov 3, 2005)

my bike


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

A FEW NEW PICTURES OF THE BIKE


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15018547
> *My shit...
> 
> 
> ...



 That's absolutely the kind of street bike I want.... a limo like this one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres my 26in rat bike


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

watz up !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

My Bike With A FRESH PAINT JOB Post More Of It All Together When I Get It Back


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

...heres a flika of mine,im still workin on it...
i moved close to Houston Texas(im from CA.818)
n im lookin for gente to recruit so i could start another chap in dis area...


----------



## nvr.2.low (Mar 30, 2010)

mine is under construction


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nvr.2.low_@Apr 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17087049
> *mine is under construction
> *


post up a flicca of your ranfla 
anyways homes,dont matter if 
its under construction,mine is too...


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

This is my Bike at the Concord,Ca. Car Show.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

THIS IS MY BIKE I CHANGED IT TO MICKEY FOR MY LIL GURL AND SHIT BUT IM BOUTS TO REDO IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

.....................lowrider style car and bike club ........................
cali chapter


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

lowrider style cali chapter


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17193455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your paintjob is sicc...n 
da forks are sicc too... :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> dis bike looks clean


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 8 2009, 10:38 PM~14715131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS BAD ASSS


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 17 2010, 11:04 PM~17225470
> *your paintjob is sicc...n
> da forks are sicc too... :thumbsup:
> *


[Thanks Man ! :biggrin: Just Put my Custom Handle bars in for the Consafos Califas car show in Moreno Valley


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> > dis bike looks clean
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 14 2010, 11:27 PM~17198653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U.S.ARMY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Apr 14 2010, 03:39 PM~17193063
> *This is my Bike at the Concord,Ca. Car Show.
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad-aSS fuken bike homeboy... :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

SNAPPER818
thanks bro , if you know any one that has or is in the military pease give a pic of the bike or gie my web page ,,,,www.ericandtiera.webs.com it my thanks for keeping us safe


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

mine...brought it out of storage for a photo shoot last month...got rid of the plexi fork supports n sissy bars..i wanna re-do them, but kinda like the way it looks right here...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17337753
> *mine...brought it out of storage for a photo shoot last month...got rid of the plexi fork supports n sissy bars..i wanna re-do them, but kinda like the way it looks right here...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17337753
> *mine...brought it out of storage for a photo shoot last month...got rid of the plexi fork supports n sissy bars..i wanna re-do them, but kinda like the way it looks right here...
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO YOUR BROTHER GREEN TRIKE.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 PM~17337778
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.
> *


thanks man! gotta few tricks hidin up my sleeve, but aint sayin shit til its all done!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2010, 11:02 PM~17337789
> *thanks man! gotta few tricks hidin up my sleeve, but aint sayin shit til its all done!
> *



WHEN U GOING TO BUST OUT WITH THE NEW IDEALS.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17337816
> *WHEN U GOING TO BUST OUT WITH THE NEW IDEALS.
> *


soon man..gonna concentrate on my lil girls pixie first, then ima hook this one up again...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17337434
> *SNAPPER818
> thanks bro , if you know any one that has or is in the military pease give a pic of the bike or gie my web page ,,,,www.ericandtiera.webs.com  it my thanks for keeping us safe
> *


thanks alot homie....
yeah my name is LIL-SNAPPER,
(my displayname says snapper kus my homie did it,he forgot to write"LIL")
my older brother manny(bacc-in -the-days known as Snapper)is in the army...
ritenow his in North-Carolina in base,he came bacc from iraq in december...
thank god he came bacc safe...ill show him ur bike homie,n ill let him noe about your web page...thanks again... :biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

new on May 1,2010 in Sunnyvale,CA


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

my bikes(old memories High desert)


----------

